# USS San Francisco damage pic



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

This is the USS San Francisco in dry dock. Big damage!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 28, 2005)

Bet they're glad double bulkheads in the front compartment come as standard!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

I am sure of that! It could have been much worse.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2005)

We just got a brief about this today. Those boys were damn lucky! (except for the one soul, of course.  )

Those LA's are one fine boat, I'll tell you that!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

They are good, but I do think there was some luck in this case. I heard that they hit something that was not on their charts. Have you heard anything different, NS?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2005)

In all honesty, that's all we were told as well (not that I could discuss it further, anyway.  ). Seriously though, I don't know any heavy details.
Bad luck!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, I should have prefaced that with; "Without violating any OPSEC, do you know anything else?"!  

I can neither confirm nor deny the presence of classified information anywhere on this message board....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2005)

From what I have heard and the photos damage, they did not run aground... The damage does not show typical grounding damage..... They hit something very large by the looks of it, and they were moving at a good clip too....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't know that much about subs, but it did seem like some pretty substantial damage to me. Is it normal to have the noticeable bump at the top, just aft of the damage? Or is that hull warpage?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Not sure evan but I dont think its normally like that......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I would think to warp like that then must have been one hell of a hit! It is really amazing that more of our guys didn't get killed. They were very fortunate!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

But there's more to this than first meets the eye?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not certain just how fast those LA's normally cruise while submerged, but you've gotta figure: an object doing, let's say, 20kts (faster?) hits the sea mount. It's like ramming a brick wall, with your car!
As far as I'm concerned, the fact that they made it back in such good shape is a testament to the good design of the boat and the professionalism of her crew.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I totally agree NS. To have made it back with that kind of damage was good work! I see what you are saying about the collision now. WIth the size of that sub, that's alot of mass moving along to come to a full stop so quickly.

Speaking of submarines, NS; Have you ever read the book "Blind Man's Bluff: The Untold Story of American Submarine Espionage"? It is quiet an interesting book.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

No I haven't, but it's one I'll look out for.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I figure you being a submariner (American Navy guys call them bubbleheads), it would be a good one for you to read. I found it very interesting.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I'm not quite a submariner yet, but I'm working on it. 8) 
Thanks for the book tip.

Thank God we don't use the term "bubblehead".


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a topside shot of the sub.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2005)

Never read Blind Man's bluff, altough I have read the Hunt For Red October   

It's indeed a tribute to the ship and crew that she made it back to port safely, with a minimal loss of life.  to the whole crew, especially the one who was not so fortunate as the rest.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

Woah, I don't think I would have liked to be a Bridge Officer on that. It looks totalled almost.


----------



## Dirty Ed (Aug 5, 2006)

NS - I like that boat. It looks like a top'sl Ketch with a sloop type rig aft. Is there a name to it?

One of my Academy roomates, and my younger brother live aboard similar boats, by choice.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 5, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Speaking of submarines, NS; Have you ever read the book "Blind Man's Bluff: The Untold Story of American Submarine Espionage"? It is quiet an interesting book.



Great Book!


----------



## davparlr (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe that this is damage to the peripherial hull and not the pressure hull. As such, this damage could be done at a lower speed than it appears. Like a race car the outer shell is not where the strength is. Still impressive pictures.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

Dirty Ed said:


> NS - I like that boat. It looks like a top'sl Ketch with a sloop type rig aft. Is there a name to it?
> 
> One of my Academy roomates, and my younger brother live aboard similar boats, by choice.


It's the Bluenose. Actually it's the Bluenose II, which was built in the 60's to honour the original Bluenose schooner. The Bluenose was the undefeated champion of all the Grand Banks racing schooners back in the day, and the pride of Nova Scotia. 

It even found it's way onto the Canadian dime, and is currently on the Nova Scotia licence plate.


The Bluenose, a Canadian Champion


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 25, 2007)

I've got one of those Canadian Dimes. Although sometimes it gets a bit frustrating working out currencies. The English ones are easy but the ones like Thailand and that can get hard to work out with a lot of necessary research and matching of images. 

Anyone I know there was something where a submarine struck a cargo vessel with similar damage, but it sank in that case. Wonder whether there is a cargo vessel somewhere limping into port...


----------

